# alla mano



## underhouse

Qualcuno sa come si traduce in francese l'espressione "alla mano", ad esempio "una persona alla mano"?


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao underhouse,

Ho trovato due possibilità in inglese (_plein_ e _affable = Fr. __simple_ e _aimable_) dunque non saprei quale sarebbe la vera soluzione... (Forse una altra parola?)


----------



## urizon9

Ciao a tutti! Non si può dire: _une personne_* facile* *à* *vivre?*(itka?)


----------



## underhouse

Grazie per le vostre risposte, Zsanna e urizon9!

A mio modo di vedere, le vostre traduzioni ci vanno vicino, ma non sono la stessa cosa di "persona alla mano", cioè una persona che non si dà delle arie e con cui è facile avere a che fare, parlare, ecc.

Io, ad esempio, non avrei problemi a dire:

_E' l'amministratore delegato della società ABC, ma è una persona alla mano._

Non so se userei "simple" qui: probabilmente non definirei l'amministratore delegato di una società una persona semplice.
Per quanto riguarda "facile à vivre", penso che sia l'equivalente dell'inglese "easygoing", cioè una persona che affronta la vita senza troppe ansie, che è diverso, secondo me, da una "persona alla mano".

Tra l'altro, volendo complicare le cose, l'espressione "alla mano" può essere usata anche con riferimento ad un posto (e.g un locale o ristorante).


----------



## Zsanna

Adesso ho capito tutto!  Potrei dare una parola perfetta per questo in ungherese ma credo che non sia una sola parola in francese.

Ho trovato _*complaisant*_ (per _una persona_) che mi sembra essere più vicino ma non l'ho sentito molto spesso dunque aspetterei per una confirmazione da qualcuno di lingua materna.

Altre possibilità: _accommodant_, _cordial_, ed anche: _franc_, _droit_, _naturel_


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Pour un poste à responsabilité, directeur, administrateur, on dit aussi *:* 
_Accessible*, *de consensus, … ?_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non voglio mettere la discussione fuori dallo scopo italiano e francese, ma capisco "alla mano" come "approachable / friendly" in inglese, questo è come viene scritto in un libro d'italiano che ho, e allora dopo aver letto i suggerimenti qui non mi sembrano giusti.

Non capisco se esista un'altra sfumatura o anzi un'altro significato di _alla mano_, allora qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se "friendly / approachable" è la traduzione giusta o c'è anche qualcosa che non ho finora imparato ?



> Ho trovato _*complaisant*_ (per _una persona_) che mi sembra essere più vicino ma non l'ho sentito molto spesso dunque aspetterei per una confirmazione da qualcuno di lingua materna.


Posso vedere la vicinità, ma non sono d'accordo, questa parola discreverebbe qualcuno che rimane molto calmo se qualcosa gli è successo (qualcosa di male) e niente è importante a quest'uomo, non è mai arrabbiato, farebbe quello che gli viene chiesto ecc ecc, una persona _alla mano_ ha un paio di queste qualità, allora questo è la vicinità ma non sono la stessa cosa.

Spero di avervi aiutato un po' e non aver confuso la discussione.


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao Alex,

Dopo quello che io ho capito (in no. 5), _approachable_/_friendly_ mi pare abbastanza vicino come traduzione in inglese ma non posso pensare à una sola parola (néanche in inglese) che possa esprimere esattamente la stessa idea. 

Per me una persona cosi è alla stessa volta _diretta_ + _aperta_ e _naturale_ + _sincera_ (senza cercare di essere cosi, credo che _simple_ voleva tradurre questo aspetto - ma non cerca néanche di confonderci la testa con spiegazioni complicate con lo scopo di allontanarci o scoraggarci o per esprimere superiorità), ed anche posso essere cordiale e accogliente (o semplicemente si sente una certa umanità nel suo comportamento...). 
Un quasi opposto potrebbe essere _pretentious_ in inglese_._

(Scusatemi gli errori, non dovrei spiegarmi in italiano... Grazie per tutta correzione in anticipo!)

Non ne posso essere sicura ma dopo quello che hai scritto, ho l'impressione che la parola _complaisant_ non abbia esattamente lo stesso senso in inglese che in francese. 
(Peccato che non abbiamo ancora l'opinione di un francese madre lingua...)

Poiché non esiste una sola parola (néanche) in francese, credo che si deve scegliere una soluzione che va meglio per la situazione in caso.


----------



## urizon9

Alex_Murphy said:


> Non voglio mettere la discussione fuori dallo scopo italiano e francese, ma capisco "alla mano" come "approachable / friendly" in inglese, questo è come viene scritto in un libro d'italiano che ho, e allora dopo aver letto i suggerimenti qui non mi sembrano giusti.


Sì,Alex,penso che dipenda molto dal libro che si sta leggendo. Io, per esempio, ho letto il Garzanti ed il Collins Italiano-Inglese online.Dicono entrambi: persona alla mano -easygoing(person).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sì, dipenderà tra i libri, ma almeno abbiamo afferato il senso fondamentale e dunque abbiamo un casino d'idee, parole, e modi da esprimere il concetto.
Se non esiste una traduzione diretta poi credo che siamo riusciti a fare quello che volevamo, no?


----------



## itka

Ciao a tutti !
Non c'ero e scopro questo thread solo adesso ...Una personna alla mano...
Le traduzioni in francese sono molte secondo me. Direi che dipende della frase. Quasi tutte quelle che avete date mi paiono corrette, eccetto "complaisant". Come l'ha notato Alex_Murphy, questa ha un senso un po' diverso (un po' troppo _alla mano_ !)
Si potrebbe anche dire che una personna alla mano è "une personne bienveillante" o "arrangeante" o ancora "de bonne composition", "de bonne volonté"... ma veramente bisogna porla in una frase per scegliere la parola migliore.

Vedo dai vostri messaggi che si puo' dire anche "un posto alla mano"... non lo sapevo e davvero, non saprei come tradurlo in francese... _un endroit accueillant_, _propice_ forse, se si tratta di dire che è un posto adeguato ad una certa discussione...
Per la personna, tanto ci penso più mi piace l'idea della "personne ouverte"...


----------



## acquistapacino

_Normalmente se una persona è definita _"alla mano" significa "_diretta,__aperta__, __naturale__, _ma anche adattabile, senza pretese: per capirsi, una persona alla mano è per esempio una persona che se la incontri per strada e la inviti da te a cena e a dormire, ti aiuterà a preparare la tavola e non pretenderà il calice e si adatterà a dormire anche su un divano e che non pretende di aver avuto l'invito in precedenza. 
Una persona alla mano è una che se va fuori a mangiare pensa alla pizzeria o alla trattoria economica, non al ristorante di lusso, è una persona che se vede che che sei finito nel fosso con l'auto si ferma e non solo ti suggerisce di chiamare il carro-attrezzi ma prova assieme a te a spingere la macchina fuori e poi magari beve una birra con te sul ciglio della strada. E' insomma anche una persona che si adatta alla situazione contingente esaltandone i lati positivi ("adattabile", ma anche in questo caso il termine non comprende tutti i significati).
In merito all'esempio "_E' l'amministratore delegato della società ABC, ma è una persona alla mano." si intenderebbe in questo caso che è una persona c__he non fa pesare la propria posizione, il proprio potere__ (sarà dunque una persona con la quale è possibile parlare e discutere o con la quale è possibile chiacchierare). E' il contrario di "Snob"._
_Allo stesso modo ci si riferisce in maniera figurata ad un luogo (solitamente ci si riferisce ad un ristorante o pizzeria o pub o simili): "__un endroit accueillant__" è sicuramente giusto, ma non sufficiente, non mi sembra indicato "propice".
Spero di aver chiarito il senso in italiano (poi ci possono essere altre interpretazioni, è ovvio). C'è qualche francofono che saprebbe dare una definizione più completa oltre a "__une personne bienveillante__" "__arrangeante__" "__de bonne composition__" "__de bonne volonté__"  "__une personne ouverte__"?
Lo Zanichelli online dice: alla ‹mano›  (di persona) __d'abord facile; i_l Reverso dice: _simple, sans façons. Se possiamo tradurlo così forse è il modo migliore:__ce qui est simple, sans cérémoni.__
Grazie!

_


----------



## Aithria

Confermo quanto esposto da acquistapacino : l'evoluzione dei significati nel tempo parte dall'immagine di prossimità, di distanza  psicologica/sociale colmabile (appunto "raggiungibile con la mano")
Io pertanto direi che :

se  riferito a persone , occorre valutare bene il senso della frase e si  potrà poi scegliere tra una vasta gamma di aggettivi francesi, molti dei  quali già menzionati; in particolare io mi trovo spesso ad usare nel parlato colloquiale *
sans façon* _, es. __manières sans façon _
_ come aggettivo , equivale apunto a _semplice, diretto _
_ come locuzione avverbiale, è sinonimo di _d'une manière simple, en toute simplicité._

mi permetto di aggiungere poi
*décontracté* , (famil./coll.) =  rilassato, disinvolto, disinibito
Nota bene  è però più adatto a descrivere un comportamento , un carattere o  addiritura una postura , un modo di vestirsi e comportarsi.
se riferito a un locale, _*sans façon, *_ _*informel*_, e (ma solo per se riferito a caso specifico!!) *à conduction familiale*


----------

